# Citizen combatant legal policy defined.



## M482012AN5 (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting article and a rare glimpse into the administrations decision-making process in re: the legality of killing, especially that awkward moment when its a citizen. The speech in its entirety is a worthy watch as well. 

http://atwar.blogs.nytimes.com/2012...sm-ties-can-be-targeted-in-strikes/?ref=world


----------

